# 11 week old with very soft poo



## VickyMols (Apr 23, 2018)

I have an adorable 11 week old cockapoo called Mollie. I was wondering if anybody could advise regarding my puppy's food intake. I am feeding her Royal Canin Puppy Medium Breed, approx 110g per day over 3 meals. The Breeder was using this food. She has had very soft and sometimes runny poo, vet gave some medicine for Giardia and probiotic. She put her on Hills vet food which was wet, during these 4 days her stools were fine and only going 4 times a day. Now she can go up to 10 times sometimes 8. On Friday vet said try reducing her food a little which I have done to the amount above but it is still soft, any ideas? She often goes about 3 or 4 times in the night and sometimes she eats a little too  She has had blood too twice and very runny but Vet said not to worry about the blood probably due to straining.

Otherwise she is a happy girl, the other day she was slightly off her food but now I have reduced her food she is sooooo hungry. Any advise would be appreciated. I haven't had a dog in 14 years and she was a large breed dog and didn't have any problems with her food.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Is she back on Royal Canin now?


----------



## VickyMols (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes she is back on it, she was only on the vet hills food for 4 days, been back on 2 weeks Wednesday. She does love eating anything she can find but we have a very modern garden with artificial grass and we go out and remove any leaves before she goes out and we dont have any other animals able to come in. She is totally fine in herself, just must be horrible as she is straining alot as she goes so many times. Somebody mentioned trying grain free dry food or maybe chicken and rice for a little while.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah I would check out a grain free kibble if I were you  https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ is a pretty handy website to check dog food quality. When I brought Dexter home he was on James Wellbeloved & cans of Pedigree puppy - I switched him over within 2 weeks as his stomach was bad, as soon as I removed the Pedigree it improved drastically! 
I have both our dogs on a Millies Wolfheart kibble (Countryside Mix for my pup) & I mix in some Forthglade Just Meat Complimentary wet food for some variety


----------



## VickyMols (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for the response, I have read about both foods. I was going to try the Forthglade wet to mix it up. I will also try the Millies too. I am meeting with nurse at vets today but they are really trying to get me to do raw food and I dont want to do this.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

In the 1st month Jackson was pooping loads, more than we thought was normal so we reduced his food a little and that seemed to get him back to normal

he also had some runny poops in the 1st few weeks, we gave him chicken and rice for a couple of days and that sorted him out and he has been good to go since

Those 1st few weeks are very anxious for pups too


----------

